# Lonely budgie needs cheering up



## Celtic Fringe (9 January 2015)

My female budgie died earlier this week and her mate is really depressed now. He is probably around 8 years old. We keep playing him budgie sounds, stroking and talking to him, handfeeding and generally encouraging him to keep moving around, flying a bit and not giving up. Left on his own he just sleeps all day and all night. Any other ideas? Ideally he needs a new friend but I don't want a young bird so if any of you folks know of an older bird, preferably not too far from Berkshire, that is also lonely we might be interested!


----------

